# Will 2017 wheels fit my 2015?



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

The wheels and tires will fit, both are 5x105 lug pattern. The tps sensors should as well, just need them "programmed". Aside from that I wonder why you would want to go down in wheel size, but it's obviously your car [emoji4][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhearty (12 mo ago)

stormtrooper15 said:


> The wheels and tires will fit, both are 5x105 lug pattern. The tps sensors should as well, just need them "programmed". Aside from that I wonder why you would want to go down in wheel size, but it's obviously your car [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information! I need to replace my wheels and tires and there is a good price on ones from a 2017 so I figured they may be worth it. Just didn’t wanna mess up the speedometer too much


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Willtheyfit.com, the orange is your current setup while the green is the new setup. The picture shows how they both would look. Also notice the circled top portion, your speedometer readings will be off a bit. I'd just replace your current tires, but if the deal is too good to pass on I can understand that too [emoji106]










Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhearty (12 mo ago)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Willtheyfit.com, the orange is your current setup while the green is the new setup. The picture shows how they both would look. Also notice the circled top portion, your speedometer readings will be off a bit. I'd just replace your current tires, but if the deal is too good to pass on I can understand that too [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the advice. I’ll think about it. Hopefully smaller wheels will still look ok on the car


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

You'll have a little over 1/2 inch more gap between the fender well and the tire. The ride height will also drop a little over 1/2 inch. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhearty (12 mo ago)

stormtrooper15 said:


> You'll have a little over 1/2 inch more gap between the fender well and the tire. The ride height will also drop a little over 1/2 inch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Ok that shouldn’t look too bad I don’t think. Thanks again


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sure thing and good luck 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuddhaJoe (Dec 10, 2021)

I actually bought my 2015 with the 2017 rims on it .. I had to replace and reprogram the tpms sensor's .. the tpms sensor's operate on different frequency.


----------

